# Conformation Critique on my Tanker?



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm no good on confo but she's gorgeous!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

What a stunner! In regard to conformation, certainly not an expert in this but I'm just seeing a lot of stuff that's typical of a horse with significant draft input - mutton-withers, downhill build, high-set short cresty neck. Other things I can see - slightly camped under in front (I think...), straightish shoulder. Hard for me to tell much about the hind legs though from these shots.

I'm guessing she's an easy keeper? ;-) How dare you have a horse that fat, I'll...come and take her away from you and keep her all to myself


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is she part Fresian or part Percheron?

her neck is short and wide and of corse, cresty, too. her front legs seem a bit light for all that weight on them. Her shoulder is steep, but that is typical of draft types. She is perfectly charming, though pretty darn "fluffy".


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Tiny, her profile lists her as Canadian Horse, which would be Norman Breton, Andy, Arabian and Barb influence I think? Punks, is that correct? That's what I was basing my critique off


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks you guys,
Ya Evil she is a Canadian horse and those ancestors are right  Canadians are the ancestors of Morgans too. So if that helps judge her. I agree with everything you're stating, but what does it all mean? Are they good or bad attributes for which skills?

Thanks so much  and yes she is _quite_ fluffy. The vet is helping me work on that  We've already reduced her feed by 1/3 and she's getting out and exercising more.


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

she is perfect for what you are doing with her. Enjoy her, she is really pretty.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

xD Thanks!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What is really nice about this draft horse is the correct hind leg. So many have been bred for steep croups and sickle hocks. NOT THIS ONE. She is, if anything, a bit straight thru the hock. Her coupling is a tad long and she may be a bit back at the knee. Her point of shoulder to elbow could be a little steeper. 

Honestly, I would love to see this horse doing some dressage or a bit of driving. She is really very nice.. and most horses are much happier with a little work to simulate them both physically and mentally. 

Very nice horse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know much about drafts but judging her as I would any kind of horse I think she is very well balanced & pretty.
How tall is she?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you Elana, I'm curious what all those things mean about her, what does it mean she'd be good or bad for? As for doing dressage or driving, maybe someday I'll do some low level stuff, but she's really just my horse to love and snuggle on all the time xD she ground drives pretty well now, but isn't a big fan of anything with wheels xD

Natisha Thank you  She's only 15.2hands xD she looks big, but really isn't


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

PunksTank said:


> Her only mission in life is to be pretty, let me snuggle with her and occasionally hang out on her back and do some trails sometimes. So if her conformation is actually appalling and just looking pretty to me that's ok you can point that out xD
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


I think she is doing very well fufilling her mission in life!


----------

